# New to Coyote Hunting



## TransAM (Feb 24, 2005)

Im very new to Coyote hunting (i am avid waterfowl/dove hunter), and i was looking into begining hunting coyotes as just a general challenge and just to get outside. I am a Texas Resident and came across this site while reasearching on how/where to begin to learn the sport. Where I'm at most of the lad that i have access to is either open marsh type land or wooded and i was just looking for any help on the technique of hunting in hunting coyotes in this type of enviroment. I was also wondering the bes way to go about skinning and preserving the pelts of these animals, and since coyote is not eaten i was wondering the best way of disposing of the carcas. I will be using a .243 and was wondering the best ammunition to use while hunting. Just any general information will be helpful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

hunting coyotes in heavy cover is almost impossible. They will wind you or see you before you know they are there. Descenting yourself would be helpful. Also, your shots would be apt to be close ones, shotgun with 4 buck. Pelting in the southern states........does the fur prime up nice?


----------



## TransAM (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont know how there pelts would be...ive only see coyotes around here from far off. But im in Southeast Texas where the red wolf was once abundant and from what i understand that its common around here to see hybrids of the coyote and the red wolf (few people still claim to see the red wolf) so i really just wanted to know just to have the knowledge in case of an animal with a nice/unusual pelt. Also I can get on to coastal prarie type land, has some cover but is not wooded, would they be the better type of land to try my luck on. Also what brand/type of calls do you reccomend for a beginner (im not looking to use electronic calls cause that takes away from the challenge). In Texas we also have the abality to hunt the animal at night would this be a better than the daylight hours.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Kudo's to you my friend on using a mouth call versus an electronic. I have used electronic in the past, but never will again. It is more satisfying and just as successful with a mouth call. I have a lot of calls, but the old trusty Tally Ho is my favorite. I have an assortment of howlers too. Any will do the job. Go buy a video or even an audio tape. The men on them are experts and can tell you better than me. As far as your ammo, my advice is to try several different loads and see which shoots the best. .243, any load will kill a coyote. I use ballistic tips. I might also add, that I have never hunted coyotes anywhere except here. (South Dakota), so I really shouldn't be giving u advice on terrain. My choice is wide open places, setting up on a big hill with as much view as possible. Calling from dense cover is tough because their senses are so much better than ours. Always call into the wind. If they get downwind, they are gone. If a coyote hangs up and sets 500 yards away, you must remain absolutely motionless. The tiniest movement will catch his eye and he won't come in. Always park your pickup a long ways from your setup, and completely out of sight. If they start to circle you, (which they always do, trying to get downwind), and see your outfit, they will run. Also, when i first started, my biggest mistake by far was not being ready when a coyote showed up. YOU HAVE TO BE READY! Make sure you are sitting or laying very comfortably I always carry a rifle and a shotgun, and I always make sure everything is ready to go before i leave the pickup. The noise of cycling your gun will scare them off. Slip very stealthily into your setup. They are always alert and any movement catches their eye if they can see you. Another note. Most of the coyotes I have had come in show up within 5-10 minutes. Sometimes within less than a minute. You have to be ready. Best wishes and luck. Be persistant. I am successful on average 1 in 20 times of trying, but there is no hunting more fun when than when they come in. Keep posting, i enjoy talking coyotes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

TransAM.

Do you have Bobcats down there in Texas? I have Calling all Coyotes 2 starring Randy Anderson, and on that video they use a call called Tweety to call in coyotes, and when they don't get a coyote sometimes a Bobcat will come in later. I bought that call, and I personally think it is very easy to use. I like the sound too. It seemed on that video that they had great success with Tweety and the Tally Ho, as was suggested by Rocky. Get an assortment of calls, so you can switch sounds to increase your chances. Good luck!


----------

